# Osmium



## Lou (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a cool photo of osmium next to some platinum-rhodium alloy.


----------



## Mgnaing (Apr 1, 2014)

Too beautiful , lou , how much for 1 gram of osmium ?


----------



## a_bab (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like arc under argon melted. Way too cool.

Lou, some questions:

1. Is it true Os has a smell?
2. What would be the price for say 10g? (element collection).


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry if this is off subject lou

After reading this thread i looked up
Osmium on kitko but never made it that far

They are hosting a precious metals group blog
On declining and rising pmg's in industry 

I thought you guys might be interested in this

Thanks steyr223 Rob


----------

